
Doing Marketing (for developers) Differently - craigkerstiens
http://craigkerstiens.com/2013/04/12/perspective-on-developer-marketing/
======
chunsaker
I'm particularly glad you highlighted that marketers often underestimate how
social developers are. Analogous: tech marketers and BD people often overlook
the fact that developers do a lot of business and share knowledge in social
settings...just like people in every other industry. I think its important we
get away from dumb tchotkes and focus on meaningful conversations.

Re the marketing systems - I think its less about marketers using the right
system, and more about using those systems correctly. There are at least a
dozen email automation platforms that can delivery responsive messaging, and
most companies of any size have one in place. Speaking from experience, they
are just a massive beast to manage - the more complicated and responsive your
email set up, the more complicated and time-consuming it is to manage (and
more likely you are to accidentally spam everyone). Marketing teams have the
right systems, they just don't invest the time to do it right.

